# Best Apps For Windows CE 6.0



## jamespoo (Apr 19, 2011)

what apps should i download i have already got core player and a an app to play dos games

is there a site for windows ce apps


----------



## jamespoo (Apr 20, 2011)

jamespoo said:
			
		

> what apps should i download i have already got core player and a an app to play dos games
> 
> is there a site for windows ce apps




help


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 20, 2011)

Isn't there an appstore for WM 6.0? I thought m$ released one a while ago.


----------



## jamespoo (Apr 26, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Isn't there an appstore for WM 6.0? I thought m$ released one a while ago.
> 
> 
> will have a google thx
> ...




thanks found it sucks there are no free apps


----------

